# Ferragamo finally has a new Creative Director!



## jaskg144

Ferragamo have announced that Maximilian Davis is their new Creative Director. Excited to see him breathe new life into Ferragamo!


----------



## papertiger

Looking at his own line, I think he'll be a good fit (no pun intended)


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Interesting. I look forward to seeing what he does. The brand definitely needs refreshing.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm excited! I like Maximilian's work!


----------



## afroken

And he’s only 26! Excited to see what he brings!


----------



## Farkvam

Awesome! As a Ferragamo fan I can't wait to see what he unveils!


----------

